

What Happened When I Got a Job at a Soul-Crushing, Abusive Warehouse - cherry_su
http://www.alternet.org/comments/corporate-accountability-and-workplace/what-happened-when-i-got-job-soul-crushing-abusive-warehouse

======
pwg
Single page link:

[http://www.alternet.org/corporate-accountability-and-
workpla...](http://www.alternet.org/corporate-accountability-and-
workplace/what-happened-when-i-got-job-soul-crushing-abusive-
warehouse?paging=off&current_page=1)

For those who prefer the article whole, instead of chopped up into 10 separate
parts.

------
percept
"Still, most people really don't know how most internet goods get to them. The
e-commerce specialist didn't even know, and she was in charge of choosing the
3PL for her midsize online-retail company. "These decisions are made at a
business level and are based on cost," she says. "I never, ever thought about
what they're like and how they treat people. Fulfillment centers want to keep
clients blissfully ignorant of their conditions." If you called major clothing
retailers, she ventured, and asked them "what it was like at the warehouse
that ships their sweaters, no one at company headquarters would have any
fucking clue.""

